# Need to buy a large shed ... any recommendations?



## gaijingirl (Oct 14, 2012)

So we need to buy a large shed/workshop and get the bottom of the garden prepared for it.  We have a shed already but I understand we will need to get a concrete based layed for whatever we get - so the end of garden will need to be cleared etc.

Has anyone got any recommendations of places who will do this for us?

There is actually a shed shop on our road but gaijinboy called in there once and was not impressed.  I think I will call in again in case he got them on an unlucky day but wouldn't mind investigating other avenues.

The shed will be mostly for bicycles, bike parts, sports equipment and some gardening stuff and tat.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 14, 2012)

We need a large shed too 

*subscribes*


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 15, 2012)

What are you after here, a shed or someone to do a base? I don't know any places round here that I'd recommend for a shed but fencing suppliers are often the best, then timber merchants, then builders merchants. Don't get some crappy larch lap piece of crap from Homebase though, tanalised T&G if you can afford it.

If you don't want to pay someone to lay a base, I can help you out with that, if you pay for materials, I can come over and do the grafting (we could get K doing some PROPER work for once, IMAGINE THAT!) and I wouldn't charge you for labour because I am lovely like that and good at this sort of stuff, ask aqua, she knows.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2012)

ooh that sounds good _pH_... I'll talk to K about it.  This is the shed shop on our street - I should go talk to them really.  I'm after both shed and base.

http://www.premiersheds.co.uk/


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know if security is an issue but I've been looking at containers, some second hand ones are the same price as wooden sheds.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> ... any recommendations?


 
Wood


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 15, 2012)

I've just read the OP properly


----------



## 1%er (Oct 15, 2012)

Shipping container? They are very adaptable and can be very well secured. They come about 8'3" high and 8' wide, you can get 10, 20 and 40' long.

I didn't read the thread  first


----------



## Kanda (Oct 15, 2012)

1%er said:


> Shipping container? They are very adaptable and can be very well secured. They come about 8'3" high and 8' wide, you can get 10, 20 and 40' long.


 
You'd probably need to crane it in too...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I've just read the OP properly


 
Me too


----------



## 1%er (Oct 15, 2012)

@gaijingirl as you liked my post, I'll confide in you that I am looking into making a house out of shipping containers. If you have room for a 40 footer you could make some of it your shed and the rest a play room, office or summer room.

Get some ideas from here


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 15, 2012)

1%er said:


> @gaijingirl as you liked my post, I'll confide in you that I am looking into making a house out of shipping containers. If you have room for a 40 footer you could make some of it your shed and the rest a play room, office or summer room.
> 
> Get some ideas from here


 
HAHA you're worse than me

Read the whole thread


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2012)

I think my OP was unclear.  We have a small old wooden shed on a concrete base.  We want to get rid of this and get a new much larger wooden shed.  So I think we'll need to get rid of the current shed and base and build a new base and shed.  I was hoping someone else might have done this already and have recommendations of companies who will do this work well.  (thanks again pH - might try and persuade gb to get his hands dirty).


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2012)

1%er said:


> @gaijingirl as you liked my post, I'll confide in you that I am looking into making a house out of shipping containers. If you have room for a 40 footer you could make some of it your shed and the rest a play room, office or summer room.
> 
> Get some ideas from here


 
hmmm.. I'm not sure we are after a shipping container - but it's an interesting idea... and that site is very interesting.  

but I don't think we'd be able to get it in our back garden - wouldn't it cost a fortune to get a crane to lift a shipping container over a house into a garden?  Not to mention a logistic nightmare?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2012)

1%er... it's kind of like grown up lego!!


----------



## 1%er (Oct 15, 2012)

Would this fit?


----------



## Smangus (Oct 15, 2012)

I bought a shed recently online from "easyshed" they are based in the brum area but cost includes delivery and put up on site. I got one of there "beast " sheds which are the thickest wood (22mm) walls and floor options. They delivered and put it up. I had to do the concrete base myself though but thats not to difficult although it tales a bit of muscle. A hanyman would do it I would think. Its very sturdy and much better than the ones you get in most garden centres (12-16mm wood). dunno if that helps.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2012)

1%er said:


> Would this fit?


 
is this a joke?   I'm not downsizing my swimming pool to fit that in!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2012)

Smangus said:


> I bought a shed recently online from "easyshed" they are based in the brum area but cost includes delivery and put up on site. I got one of there "beast " sheds which are the thickest wood (22mm) walls and floor options. They delivered and put it up. I had to do the concrete base myself though but thats not to difficult although it tales a bit of muscle. A hanyman would do it I would think. Its very sturdy and much better than the ones you get in most garden centres (12-16mm wood). dunno if that helps.


 
yes,that's really helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> is this a joke? I'm not downsizing my swimming pool to fit that in!


I thought you'd just put 3 more containers on top and have a big infinity pool up there


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2012)

1%er said:


> I thought you'd just put 3 more containers on top and have a big infinity pool up there


 
I could invite the neighbours round - they'd be delighted!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 15, 2012)

you don't have to have a concrete base, i built a large shed/workshop which stands on 1ft sq paving slabs, works fine. if you roughly level the ground out first, the more time you spend levelling/stamping down the easier the rest is, then use damp sharp sand under the slabs, a long spirit level and a string line. i still have the plans for it some where if you want?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 15, 2012)

I built my own shed  Two of them in fact. 
As said above, you can use paving slabs instead of poured concrete.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2012)

ok - that's useful to know too - thank you both.


----------



## NorthernLight (Feb 13, 2013)

Smangus said:


> I bought a shed recently online from "easyshed" they are based in the brum area but cost includes delivery and put up on site. I got one of there "beast " sheds which are the thickest wood (22mm) walls and floor options. They delivered and put it up. I had to do the concrete base myself though but thats not to difficult although it tales a bit of muscle. A hanyman would do it I would think. Its very sturdy and much better than the ones you get in most garden centres (12-16mm wood). dunno if that helps.


How is your shed doing a few months into its life? And can you confirm whether it's a tanalised 'Garden', 'Secure', or 'Beast' type? I'm looking to invest in something similar locally but the £1500 price tag is making me think carefully. Size is 12' x 6'.


----------



## komodo (Feb 13, 2013)

Think about security - a lot of bikes get nicked from sheds at the end of the garden - even if the shed is padlocked. You may want to put those big metal loops in that you can chain the bikes to.


----------



## Smangus (Feb 13, 2013)

NorthernLight said:


> How is your shed doing a few months into its life? And can you confirm whether it's a tanalised 'Garden', 'Secure', or 'Beast' type? I'm looking to invest in something similar locally but the £1500 price tag is making me think carefully. Size is 12' x 6'.


 
 its fine , tanalised "beast". kicks ass man.

Its my man hidey hole.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought a pent shed from a company called Tiger Sheds - happy with it but I did need to buy 2 extra coach screws from a DIY shop to complete it. Don't bother with their expensive wood treatment, get some creosote for a tenner and DIY. For the base you can go the slab route but make sure you have something down to stop weeds growing up through the slabs. If its big (over 10'x8') I would go for a concrete base. I toyed with the idea of doing this myself but without a mixer this would be pretty hard. I used a bricky I know who I can recommend but hired him out for the day as I had over stuff to do so it made sense. You'll need to budget for aggregates on top - calculator here.


----------



## Smangus (Feb 14, 2013)

Northernlight, new member 1st post about sheds  this thread is the dogs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2013)

so latest in the exciting shed installment.  We basically never got round to doing anything more than getting a quote.  

but the quote was for about £1500 for this shed:

http://www.premiersheds.co.uk/garden-buildings/garden-workshops/html/special-garden-workshops.htm

so I was looking on ebay and found this one for £675 - which is obviously shit loads cheaper.  But why?  WHY?  Looking elsewhere £1500 seems nearer the mark - so is there some kind of special shed language that I am not understanding here?  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16x8woode...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e77087c5e#shId


----------



## Smangus (Feb 21, 2013)

It has thin walls, 13 mm t&g (Tongue and Groove joinery) this is thin and will warp over time so that gaps show through the joins, about the thinniest you can buy. Not very durable imo , try and go for 16 mm minimum walls if you can afford it. I thought it was worth paying extra so that it lasts. Also get the thickest floor you can as this goes first in the damp and rasie it on extra runners.

Also try and get "tanalised " wood , pressure treated against rot etc, lasts a lot longer.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks... that's really helpful.    I need to check see how thick this other shed is then and whether it's "tanalised"...


----------



## Smangus (Feb 21, 2013)

See, we'll soon get you speaking fluent "sheddish"....


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 21, 2013)

How about a log cabin. I was having a look to jokingly suggest one of those large tree truck cabin from the states but just found this on quick search. Might be better than just a shed.

http://dunsterhouse.co.uk/Log-Cabins?gclid=CM-9q8bcx7UCFVDMtAodexEA-g


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2013)

There were some amazing eco-sheds on a BBC feature last year...I think I posted up a pic at the time.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 21, 2013)

This is what I was thinking of


----------



## jusali (Feb 21, 2013)

Design and build fully insulated sat on concrete block pads windows and doors salvaged. Overall cost including electrical installation and builder £1750
I love my shed 8>


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah but look at the inside.. where is the huge pile of potentially lethal sharp objects, tools, bikes and camping equipment that bursts out of the doors when you open them?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd love a log cabin, eco shed etc.. but we basically just need it to house lots and lots of bikes, camping equipment and other sports stuff and be really secure.  And as cheap as we can manage.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I'd love a log cabin, eco shed etc.. but we basically just need it to house lots and lots of bikes, camping equipment and other sports stuff and be really secure. And as cheap as we can manage.


 
That's exactly what we need. I await your final result so I can pick your brains.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> So we need to buy a large shed/workshop and get the bottom of the garden prepared for it. We have a shed already but I understand we will need to get a concrete based layed for whatever we get - so the end of garden will need to be cleared etc.
> 
> Has anyone got any recommendations of places who will do this for us?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanda (Feb 22, 2013)

Used shipping container? Very secure, pretty cheap too.







You can even get flat pack versions: http://www.shippingcontainersuk.com/brands/expandarange.php


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


>


 

pffff... I was thinking more like..


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2013)

Smangus said:


> It has thin walls, 13 mm t&g (Tongue and Groove joinery) this is thin and will warp over time so that gaps show through the joins, about the thinniest you can buy. Not very durable imo , try and go for 16 mm minimum walls if you can afford it. I thought it was worth paying extra so that it lasts. Also get the thickest floor you can as this goes first in the damp and rasie it on extra runners.
> 
> Also try and get "tanalised " wood , pressure treated against rot etc, lasts a lot longer.


 
so Smangus.. do you reckon the first one in that post is ok?  We're looking at 16x8

http://www.premiersheds.co.uk/garden-buildings/garden-workshops/html/special-garden-workshops.htm

(I'll ask them about the tanalised thing)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 22, 2013)

If you can get a mini shipping container as suggested by Kanda they are the only thing I know that is reasonably thief proof. We got a shipping container (full-sized) and including dropping into the community garden site it cost us (iirc) £800. The Housing Association spent about £200 more on a swanky shed for their equipment, only about 100 metres away from ours, that was ripped to bits and trashed within a fortnight. They'd laughed at our container, but they're not laughing now. Thieves have tried to get into the shipping container and failed. OK they could get in with cutting gear, but that's unlikely to happen. Flat pack means you won't have to crane it in.


----------



## Smangus (Feb 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> so Smangus.. do you reckon the first one in that post is ok? We're looking at 16x8
> 
> http://www.premiersheds.co.uk/garden-buildings/garden-workshops/html/special-garden-workshops.htm
> 
> (I'll ask them about the tanalised thing)


 
This costs £1739 if its the one you mean for that size and is supplied with untreated wood by the sound of it, also there is no mention of the floor quality or thicknes either(is it wood or chipboard? Chipboard is cheap rubbish.) which you should check.

or you can try this

http://www.easyshed.co.uk/shop/custom-sheds

Same size shed with thicker frame (50*38 mm vs 44*29 mmm) a 20mm thick Tanalised floor and the wood has been dipped (not Tanalised) already for you. Slightly cheaper at £1679 inc free delivery and set up. but you need to sort the base yourself. There are options for windows etc also. You can spend the saving on a cat flap for it!

Eta , the glazing won't be glass though but its fine on my one, some sort of polycarbonate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Smangus said:


> This costs £1739 if its the one you mean for that size and is supplied with untreated wood by the sound of it, also there is no mention of the floor quality or thicknes either(is it wood or chipboard? Chipboard is cheap rubbish.) which you should check.
> 
> or you can try this
> 
> ...


 
hi.. sorry it's 16’x 6’ Special Workshop Shed for 1,560+VAT. (so 1,872)

I'm going to write now with those questions you suggested.

We have a contact for the base so will take a look now at your suggestion. (does it inc vat?  just going to check).


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 26, 2013)

ooh.. that's a good site! Got the lot - tannalised and all for 1624 inc VAT...

just wondering whether to go for normal or "security" - which is basically tiny windows. Will discuss with gaijinboy tonight.

screw the cat flap.. I want a window box!


----------



## Smangus (Feb 26, 2013)

I got my shed from easy shed last year, pretty good to deal with . Good customer service etc and turned up when they said they would. its not gonns fall down!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Smangus said:


> I got my shed from easy shed last year, pretty good to deal with . Good customer service etc and turned up when they said they would. its not gonns fall down!


 
well we're literally looking at it now.  Been discussing it for a good 30 minutes or so and we're impressed.  I think we'll probably go with them tbh.  Thanks for that recommendation.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 26, 2013)

do you happen to know what the difference, in practical terms, is between a pent roof and a pointy roof?


----------



## Smangus (Feb 27, 2013)

pointy roof , you can stand up in the middle, pent roof slopes down on one side, just personal preference i guess. I have a pointy (apex) roof but then I am 6 foot so its better for me to potter in. 


Disclaimer-Smangus, personal shed consultant to the stars may be talking complete shite.....


----------



## trashpony (Feb 27, 2013)

My only shed tip is not to put it too close to the fence/wall as then you can't get behind it to recoat the wood should you need to (you may not need to if you have a v posh shed, I'm not very well versed in sheddish).

Pent gives you more wall space which is useful if you want to hang up a lot of stuff


----------



## mao (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.rainhamsheds.co.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2013)

I want a shed but not practical in a top floor flat. Instead I am going to buy a dolls house and some green carpet tiles as a 'garden' to put in our living room. Then I can tell people I am 'down at the shed' and stuff, it will be perfect.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2013)

How people think their shed will be: 






How the shed will look:


----------



## ringo (Feb 27, 2013)

The disco shed


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> My only shed tip is not to put it too close to the fence/wall as then you can't get behind it to recoat the wood should you need to (you may not need to if you have a v posh shed, I'm not very well versed in sheddish).
> 
> Pent gives you more wall space which is useful if you want to hang up a lot of stuff


 
ah.. good tips.

We want to hang at least 4 adult bikes vertically from one of the shorter walls, with the capacity to add more later - I should double check the height actually - something else to think about.


----------



## prunus (Mar 18, 2013)

Got a shed from Easysheds today   Very happy shed owning bunny.  Really good, solid, looks nice, they turned up on time (unheard of!) and built it very snappily.

Hooray for sheds.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2013)

prunus said:


> Got a shed from Easysheds today  Very happy shed owning bunny. Really good, solid, looks nice, they turned up on time (unheard of!) and built it very snappily.
> 
> Hooray for sheds.


 
now since I last looked and then looked again recently the price of the shed I want seems to have gone up by about £500...   How is this possible?


----------



## Cid (Mar 18, 2013)

1%er said:


> Shipping container? They are very adaptable and can be very well secured. They come about 8'3" high and 8' wide, you can get 10, 20 and 40' long.
> 
> I didn't read the thread first


 
I just bought a 20' one; absolute bargain at £750 delivered inside my workshop. Going to convert it into office/warm workspace (workshop is in Sheffield and would cost a fortune to heat) - Be a few weeks before I can get started, but I'll start a narrative thread type thing I think.


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2013)

Cid said:


> I just bought a 20' one; absolute bargain at £750 delivered inside my workshop. Going to convert it into office/warm workspace (workshop is in Sheffield and would cost a fortune to heat) - Be a few weeks before I can get started, but I'll start a narrative thread type thing I think.


 
Do, with photos, please


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> now since I last looked and then looked again recently the price of the shed I want seems to have gone up by about £500...  How is this possible?


 
That's a bit punchy   I seem to remember they had a sale on on some of their sheds, perhaps that was it?  I'd give them a ring if I were you and ask - they're very friendly and helpful.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2013)

prunus said:


> That's a bit punchy  I seem to remember they had a sale on on some of their sheds, perhaps that was it? I'd give them a ring if I were you and ask - they're very friendly and helpful.


 
yes... we'll do that I suppose.  We should have just bought it when we had the chance.  Now we're wondering if we could get away with a smaller one perhaps - it was quite a behemoth we were looking at.  Then I could get the kids some kind of wooden den/slide thing too.. (although slightly worried that will just end up being a shed itself anyway?)


----------

